# Play AAC via iPhone on car stereo?



## uRabbit (Jun 21, 2010)

I am getting a new stereo for my car. I am wondering if it will play AAC from my iPhone 3GS. 

The stereo can be seen here.


----------



## Jmarty (Jul 29, 2011)

You should ask from the Stereo Shop to guide you in this regard and do check it s specification about what kind of files can be played.


----------

